# Leash training.



## Superunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. Our pup is 10 weeks old and we've been training him for 15 minutes a day. He can do sit, paw, and down (indoors)...not 100% but it's getting better.

We've took him in the garden ( can't take him out to public till THursday due to injection) and tried to do leash training. However, he absolutely hates the collar and leash. All he does is take notice of it and tries to bite it. I've tried distracting him with toys and running around the garden with me. But he just wants to bite it off and will bite it constantly until it's time to come in. We've tried different collars and harnesses. Same effect :/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I start mine in the house with a collar and thin rope about 2 feet long. I let them drag it around to get used to the idea.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

My Phoebe chewed through a few leashes so I recommend a few cheap leashes until your Pup settles down about the leash.

Phoebe quickly (within a 2 walks) got used to the leash because the reward was going outside to do some smelling and visiting.

Rh.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Try using the Heel training method. Hold a treat just in front of pup and walk forward after your heel command. Pup will be more focussed on the treat than the lead. Also, leave the collar on. Night and day. Then it is only the lead which is new. 

I also found that being out and about took a lot of focus away from the lead and onto everything else which was new, exciting and sometimes a little frightening. So you may also find it settles with outside walks. Pup is familiar with your garden, so it is nothing new. the street/park or wherever you go, will have lots more stimulating things to worry about than a lead.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I start mine in the house with a collar and thin rope about 2 feet long. I let them drag it around to get used to the idea.


^^^this

Used this method on all my dogs and by the time I put a leash on them it was no big deal. It's okay if they chew the rope. The point is to accustom them to having a lead attached. This time I found some what is probably an antique now ... clothesline  ... and used that.


----------

